# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة في قضية غسيل اموال

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سابقة في قضية غسيل اموال

نمرة القضية:: م ع/ ط ج/623/2007م
المحكمة: العليا
العدد: 2007

المبادئ:

• قانون مكافحـة غسيل الأموال لسنة 2003م - المواد 3 (2) - (22) (23) منه -
• تعريف جريمة غسيل الأموال - إثباتها0
- إن جريمة غسيل الأموال جريمة تابعة لجريمة أصلية0
لإثبات جريمة غسيل الأموال لابد من إثبات الجريمة الأصلية ولا يشترط الإدانة في الجريمة الأصلية. 
الحكم:

القضاة:
سعادة السيد / محجوب الأمين الفكي قاضي المحكمة العليا رئيساً
سعادة السيد / محمـد علي خليفـة قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً
سعادة السيد / الرشيد التوم محمد خير قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً
الحكــم

القاضي: الرشيد التوم محمد خير
التاريخ: 14/9/2007م

في محاكمة غير إيجازية بالرقم: غ إ/443/2007م أصدرت محكمة جنايات الخرطوم شمال العامة قراراً بموجب المادة 141(1) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م قضت فيه بشطب الدعوى الجنائية في مواجهة المتهمين وإطلاق سراح المتهم الأول فوراً وتسليم المعروضات للمتهمين عدا تلك الخاضعة لإجراءات جمركية . صدر القرار في 10/6/2007م وقدم طعن عن طريق الاستئناف لمحكمة استئناف الخرطوم في 26/6/2007م فرفضته شكلاً لتقديمه خارج القيد الزمني المحدد قانوناً بموجب المادة 184 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بيد أنها تصدت له فحصاً بموجب سلطتها تحت المادة (188) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وأصدرت حكمها بالرقم م.أ/أ.س.ج/1403/2007م بتاريخ 29/7/2007م بالإجماع بتأييد قرار محكمة الموضوع بشطب الدعوى الجنائية ورفض الاستئناف موضوعاً للأسباب المسهبة التي ساقتها.
تقدمت إلينا هيئة الاتهام في الدعوى المذكورة في 9/8/2007م بعريضة الطعن المرفقة وبالرجوع لحكم محكمة الاستئناف المرفق مع عريضة الطعن هذه نجده يحمل تاريخ 6/أغسطس/2007م ، حسب التاريخ المدون في خاتم المحكمة وعليه فالطعن مقبول شكلاً لتقديمه خلال القيد الزمني المحدد قانوناً . بموجب المادة (184) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية.
أما من حيث الموضوع فتتلخص أسباب الطعن المرفوع في أن الاتهام قدم شهوداً أثبتوا وقوع الدجل والشعوذة والاحتيال عليهم ولم يطعن الدفاع في شهادتهم وهي تتسق مع إقرار المتهمة الرابعة وإقرار المتهمة الرابعة يصدقه ظاهر الحال والرجوع عن الإقرار لا يلغيه وأن المحكمة لم تتعرض إلى المادة 7/6 من قانون مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه وكان حرياً بالمحكمة أن توجه تهمة تحتها كما أن عبء الإثبات في دعاوى الثراء الحرام والمشبوه ودعاوى مكافحة غسيل الأموال يقع على عاتق المتهمين ويرى الأستاذ المحترم ممثل هيئة الاتهام ومقدم الطلب أنه خلافاً لما رأته محكمة استئناف الخرطوم بأنه لا يشترط الإدانة بالجريمة حتى تشكل المتحصلات مالاً مخالفاً لقانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال بل يكفي أن تكون الأموال ناتجة عن الجريمة ويرى الطاعن أن محكمتي الاستئناف والموضوع قد اختلط عليهما الأمر لأنهما تحدثنا عن الإدانة في الجريمة الأصلية والمقصود هو متحصلات تلك الجريمة وحيازتها ومحاولة إخفاء مصدرها ولا يشترط تحريك دعوى في الجريمة الأصلية إنما يشترط أن تكون تلك المحصلات من مصدر غير مشروع أو غير مبرر والعلم بالمصدر غير المشروع مفترض ما لم يثبت الحائز أو المالك أو المستخدم للمال مشروعية حقه أو حيازته أو استخدامه . وأشار إلى مختطف من كتاب جرائم غسل الأموال لسنة 2004م ص 302 . ويرى الطاعن أن كل ذلك لا يتأتى إلا بسماع قضية الدفاع ومعرفة رد المتهمين على التهم المنسوبة إليهم وتبريرهم لمشروعية حصولهم على تلك الأموال مما يعني أن استعمال المادة 141(1) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد تم بالمخالفة للقانون.

ويرى مقدم الطلب أن عدم النص على أفعال الدجل والشعوذة في القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م لا يعني مخالفة مبدأ المشروعية مادام هناك قانون جنائي ولائي يجرم الفعل وهو قانون النظام العام لولاية الخرطوم وأن الفعل المرتكب يشكل جريمة بموجب قانون دولة الإمارات وكذلك بموجب القوانين المرعية في السودان وبالذات في ولاية الخرطوم دائرة الاختصاص والتي تعاقب على الدجل والشعوذة في قوانينها الخاصة وأن فعل المتهمين يقع تحت جرائم أخرى كالاحتيال والتهريب الجمركي وغيرها وأن المحاكم عند نظرها الدعوى لا تتقيد بالمواد المقترحة من الاتهام ويمكنها أن تعدل في تلك المواد وتضع التكييف السليم والوصف القانوني حسبما يثبت أمامها وذلك بعد توجيه التهمة ويمضي الطاعن إلى القول فيما يتعلق بعدم اتخاذ الإجراءات أمام الإدارة المختصة بموجب قانون مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه فالثابت قانوناً الإجراءات لا تبطل لعدم الاختصاص ((المادة 32 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية)).

تذهب هيئة الاتهام في أسباب الطعن إلى القول أن نقل عبء إثبات البراءة ونفي التهمة إلى الدفاع هو استثناء منصوص عليه في قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال لسنة 2003م وذلك وفقاً للاتفاقيات الدولية والمعايير المعتمدة من قبل الأمم المتحدة وتطبيقاً لنص المادة 2(ك) من قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال لسنة 2003م التي تعتبر تلك الاتفاقيات جزءً من التشريعات الوطنية " أشار إلى المرجع السابق لدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض ".

تلتمس الهيئة الاتهامية الطاعنة في النهاية إلغاء قضاء المحكمتين الاستئناف والموضوع وإعادة الأوراق لمحكمة الموضوع للسير في الإجراءات.

بالرجوع لمحضر الدعوى والإجراءات وقرار محكمة الموضوع وقضاء محكمة الاستئناف المؤيد واستقراء يومية التحري والمستندات نجد أن الوقائع تتلخص في أن المتهم الأول وآخرين قدموا للمحاكمة بموجب المواد 3 و21 ، 24 ، 23، من قانون غسيل الأموال لسنة 2003م بالإضافة للمادة (6) من قانون الثراء الحرام والمشبوه لسنة 1986م تأسيساً على أن المتهم الأول آ0 ع0 آ0 كان يمارس الدجل والشعوذة فيما سمي بالتنزيل عن طريق الجان ويعاونه في ذلك باقي المتهمين مما جعلهم يثرون ثراءً حراماً وتحصلوا على أموال طائلة أسسوا بها شركات وأسماء أعمال وامتلكوا صياغاً وعقارات وعربات وآليات تم حجزها وقد كان مسرح نشاطهم دول الخليج والغرض من تأسيس هذه الشركات وأسماء الأعمال هو إضفاء الشرعية على هذه الأموال المتحصل عليها في الأصل من الدجل والشعوذة والغش والخداع علماً بأنهم قبل سنين بسيطة كانوا يمتهنون مهناً بسيطة وهامشية.

جرى التحري وقدمت الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة التي سمعت قضية الاتهام واستجوبت المتهمين وأصدرت قرارها بشطب الدعوى عملاً بنص المادة 141(1) من القانون الجنائي وتم تأييد القرار من قبل محكمة استئناف الخرطوم كما أوضحنا أنفاً ومن ثم كان الطعن الماثل بين أيدينا الآن. 

من الجرائم الحديثة التي ظهرت في المجتمعات في أنحاء العالم ما يسمى بجريمة غسل الأموال وأصلها ومنبتها هو جرائم أخرى منظمة مثل جرائم الدجل والخداع والتزوير وتزييف العملة والمتاجرة في المخدرات والأسلحة وغيرها من الأعمال غير المشروعة وأساس جريمة غسل الأموال هو إدخال هذه الأموال غير النظيفة في أعمال ومشاريع حتى تبدو هذه الأموال كنتاج لأعمال مشروعة حتى يتسنى تحريك هذه الأموال في عمليات تجارية واقتصادية في المجتمع وتجنيبها المصادرة وإفلات أصحابها من المحاسبة والمساءلة.
بينة الاتهام في هذه الدعوى تتمثل في ثلاثة من المتحريين الأول منهم استغرقت أقواله جزءً كبيراً من محضر الدعوى تحدث فيها عن قرارات اللجنة الإدارية وقام بسرد أقوال المتهمين من خلال يومية التحري وجاءت إفاداته في كثير من الأحيان بالنفي حيث يقول بصفحة (24) من المحضر ((أنا لم أتحر عن السبب الذي حجزت به اللجنة ممتلكات المتهمين)) ويقول بصفحة (30) لم أتحر عن أموال وممتلكات المتهمين ولم أتحر عن الأموال التي تم حجزها في م.أ.(2) ويقول بصفحة 34 ((أنا لم أتحر عن أي قطع أراضي أو ممتلكات للمتهمين )). أنا لم أتحر عن أية واقعة دجل أو شعوذة صادرة من المتهمين.

ويقول بصفحة (40) "من تحرياتي لم يحدث أن ارتكب أي من المتهمين الماثلين جريمة مخدرات أو مؤثرات عقلية ... أو الاحتيال أو الدجل والشعوذة أو تهريب جمركي".
ويقول بصفحة 41 من المحضر ((كل العربات المحجوزة في هذا البلاغ دخلت بطريقة مشروعة وليس هناك مخالفات بخصوصها . لم أتحر عن العقارات المحجوزة في هذا البلاغ ويقول بصفحة (42) لم أتحر عن النشاط التجاري للمتهمين منذ سنة 1997م أو قبلها.

أما المتحري الثاني ص 116 من المحضر انحصرت شهادته في تقديم بعض المستندات ومنها مستند اتهام (37) الذي يوضح الاتهامات والبلاغات المفتوحة ضد المتهم الأول انحصرت أقوال هذا الشاهد والتي أخذت حيزاً كبيراً من المحضر في عربات وقطع أراضي وتقديم بعض الكشوفات كما جاء جزء كبير من إفاداته في شرح إفادات أُدلى بها الشاكون في بلاغات أخرى ومنه لا تتعدى البينات السماعية.
هنالك عدد كبير من الشهود الوافدين من دولة الإمارات اعتبروا شهوداً للاتهام بينما هم في واقع الأمر شاكون ومضرورون وغني عن البيان أن الشاكي صاحب مصلحة في الدعوى ولا يعتبر شاهداً لنفسه لأن شهادة الإنسان لنفسه غير جائزة شرعاً وقانوناً لأنه لا يمكن أن تكون له صفتان في الدعوى شاكي وشاهد he can not hold two capitationوالصحيح هو أن يقدموا البينة على دعواهم قبل المتهمين . وجدير بالذكر أن هؤلاء الشاكين ولا أقول الشهود ذكروا أنهم فتحوا بلاغات في السودان ضد المتهمين لم يتم الفصل فيها بعد ولا يمكن أن تنهض هذه البلاغات التي لم يفصل فيها دليلاً على جرم المتهمين إلا بعد الفصل فيها وإدانتهم بموجبها وقد ذكروا هؤلاء أنهم جاءوا للمطالبة بحقوقهم والسؤال الذي يُطرح كيف ترد لهم حقوقهم إذا تمت الإدانة؟؟. 

فالمادة (22) من قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال لسنة 2003م البند (2) تقول: (( بالإضافة للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في البند (1) تصادر الأموال والأصول محل الجريمة وعوائدها )) هذا وتنص الفقرة (1) من المادة (23) من ذات القانون والخاصة بالتصرف في الأموال المصادرة بموجب القانون المذكور ((تودع الأموال المصادرة بموجب المادة 22(2) من هذا القانون في صندوق خاص تقوم اللجنة بإنشائه والإشراف عليه ويتم استخدام هذه الأموال في الآتي: …. الخ)) أما بقية الشهود الذين قدمهم الاتهام فبعضهم موظفون ومحاسبون في شركات المتهمين والبعض الآخر ممن تعاملوا تجارياً مع المتهمين وانحصرت إفاداتهم عن الشركات الخاصة بالمتهمين وأموالها ودخلها وعن تعاملات تجارية مع المتهمين ونفوا علمهم بأي أعمال دجل أو شعوذة قام بها المتهمون.
كما أن هناك شهوداً لم تفد شهادتهم الاتهام في شيء مثل الشاهد الرابع والعشرين وابنه شاهد الاتهام الحادي عشر الذي رجع في أقواله وذكر أنه أدلى بها بتأثير من والده شاهد الاتهام الرابع والعشرين فاستبعدت المحكمة شهادته وفتحت ضده بلاغ كما أن شاهد الاتهام الرابع والعشرين نفسه صاحب مصلحة وشاكي وشهادته غير مقبولة في معرض الإثبات لتهمة المصلحة وجمعه لصفتين في الدعوى شاهد وشاكي في الأصل . أما اعترافات المتهمة الرابعة زوجة المتهم الأول فقد استبعدت محكمة الموضوع اعترافاتها الثلاثة " ولماذا ثلاث مرات ؟ " فقد شهد شاهدان بأنها تعرضت للضرب والإكراه مما يهدر القيمة التدليلية لإفاداتها.

أما فيما يتعلق بأن المتهمين كانوا يمارسون مهناً هامشية لا تسمح لهم بالحصول على ما حصلوا عليه من أموال فلم يقدم الاتهام وهو المناط به عبء الإثبات بينة تثبت ذلك دافعاً بأن على المتهمين إثبات ذلك أي إثبات براءة أنفسهم وهذا يخالف صحيح القانون والدستور واتفاقيات حقوق الإنسان المدنية والسياسية التي وضعت عبء الإثبات في القضايا الجنائية على كاهل الاتهام وليس على المتهم إثبات براءة نفسه وقد جاء في الحديث الشريف عنه صلوات الله عليه وسلامه أنه قال:
( لو أعطى الناس بدعواهم لادعى أُناس دماء رجال وأموالهم إنما البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر ) وقد جاء هذا المبدأ الهام في رسالة سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب لأبي موسى الأشعري وهي أُس القضاء فقد جاء فيها: (البينة على المدعى واليمين على من أنكر ) وقد استقت هذا المبدأ القوانين الوضعية في معظم دول العالم من مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية السمحاء . كما أنه من غير المقبول أن يقدم الاتهام عدد من الشهود والمستندات لإثبات دعواه ثم يطالب المتهمين بإثبات براءتهم فإن كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا الشهود والمستندات؟؟.

في النهاية نقول أن الدجل والشعوذة من الظواهر المتفشية والخطيرة والتي يجب محاربتها وإنزال العقاب الرادع على مرتكبيها ولكن يجب أن يكون ذلك عن طريق الأدلة القاطعة والبينات الدامغة الشيء الذي تّفتقّر إليه هذه الدعوى من البداية مما جعل محكمة الموضوع وهي تقيم الأدلة لا تجد ما يبرر توجيه التهمة للمتهمين تحت المواد المقترحة أو غيرها والسير في إجراءات محاكمتهم وقد أيدتها محكمة الاستئناف بالخرطوم في هذا النظر . هذا ولما كنا محكمة قانون نرى أن قضاء محكمة الاستئناف المؤيد للقرار الصادر من محكمة الموضوع جاء متفقاً وصحيح القانون ولم يخالفه في شيء يبرر تدخلنا وعليه نرى شطب الطلب المقدم وإخطار مقدمه.

القاضي: محجوب الأمين الفكي
التاريخ: 19/9/2007م

حتى تصح الإدانة تحت المادة 3(2) من قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال المعاقب عليها بموجب المادة (22) من ذات القانون يقع على عاتق الاتهام إثبات إتيان المتهم أياً من الأفعال المنصوص عليها في فقراتها أ ، ب، ج، أو اكتساب أو حيازة أو استلام أو استخدام تلك الأموال غير المشروعة وهي الأموال المتحصلة من الجرائم التي نصت عليها المادة المذكورة إضافة إلى أي جرائم أخرى ذات صلة نصت عليها الاتفاقيات الدولية أو الإقليمية شريطة أن يكون السودان طرفاً فيها.
من هذا التعريف يبدو واضحاً أن جريمة غسيل الأموال جريمة تابعة لجريمة أصلية تدر ربحاً أو عائداً يمكن أن يكون محلاً للغسيل وفعل الغسيل أي الفعل أو النشاط الذي يرتكب بقصد إظهار المال المتحصل عليه من النشاط الإجرامي أنه من مصدر مشروع لا يعدو أن يكون أثراً من الآثار لإخفائه.

وبالبناء على ما تقدم لاعتبار المال مالاً مغسولاً وغير مشروع يتعين إثبات أنه متحصل عليه مـن الجرائم المحددة في المادة 3(2) ومن بينها الاحتيال ، الدجل والشعوذة التي جرمها القانون المذكور وإن لم يضع تعريفاً لها (وليس هناك قانون عقابي يعرفها ويعاقب عليها سوى قانون ولائي) ورتب على ذلك أثراً يتعلق بالمال المتحصل عليه من ارتكابها ومصادرته وتوقيع عقوبة ، وليس بأمر لازم أن يكون الدجل والشعوذة فعلاً معاقباً عليه وفقاً للقانون الجنائي أو أي تشريع عقابي آخر إلا في حالة ارتكاب الجريمة خارج السودان عندها حتى تتم المحاكمة داخل السودان يشترط أن يكون الدجل والشعوذة جريمة خارجة تطبيقاً لنص المادة (6) من الفانون الجنائي وهذه مسألة إجرائية . وليس بأمر لازم الإدانة تحت الجريمة الأصلية وإنما يكفي أن يثبت ارتكابها كركن من أركان الاتهام تحت قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال بحسبان أن مخالفة القانون الأخير مخالفة مستقلة تشكل جريمة منفصلة. وهذا القول ينطبق على أية جرائم أخرى ذات صلة بما نصت عليه الاتفاقيات الدولية أو الإقليمية إذا كان السودان طرفاً فيها.
وبناءً على ما تقدم ليس صحيحاً ما أورده الطاعن مع تحفظنا على عبارة أن المحكمة الموقرة اختلط عليها الأمر (لأنها تتحدث عن إثبات جريمة لأن المقصود هو متحصلات تلك الجريمة ولا يشترط لإثبات جريمة غسيل الأموال إثبات الإدانة في الجريمة الأصلية وإنما يشترط أن تكون تلك المتحصلات من مصدر غير مشروع أو غير مبرر حتى ولو يتم تحريك الدعوى ابتداء في الجريمة الأصلية) يبدو الخلط واضحاً بين الإدانة واثبات ارتكاب الجريمة ما هو مطلوب (بحسبان أن الجريمة تحت قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال جريمة مستقلة عن الجريمة الأخرى المتحصل منها على المال موضوع الغسيل) إتيان هذه الجريمة فقط كركن وهذا بطبيعة الحال لا يقتضي رفع دعوى جنائية متعلقة بالاحتيال وغيره من الجرائم الواردة في المادة (3) من القانون وإنما يكفي إثباتها في سياق الاتهام تحت القانون المذكور لقد فات على الأستاذ المحترم أن الاتهام تحت هذا القانون أو غيره أمام المحاكم لا يعدو أن يكون محض اتهام ينبغي أن تقوم البينة لإثباته ولا يتصور منطقاً وقانوناً أن تقبل المحكمة ادعاءً بأن مالاً معيناً تم تحصيله من جريمة معينة ما لم يثبت أمامها أن هذه الجريمة ارتكبت وأن هذا المال متحصل عليه منها وبطبيعة الحال ليس بأمر لازم أن يسبق ذلك الاتهام فتح دعوى جنائية ابتداء تحته إذ يمكن أن يثبت عند المحاكمة بموجب قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال من خلال الدعوى الجنائية نفسه أو من خلال بينات مستغلة في دعوى جنائية أثبتت الجريمة.
ولا يطالب المتهم بإثبات براءته بإثبات أنه لم يرتكب جريمة مما نص عليه أو بإثبات مشروعية مصدر أمواله موضوع الاتهام . لا يكفي قول الطاعن أن هذا ما نصت عليه اتفاقيات دولية وفقاً لما نصت عليه المادة 3(2) من قانون غسيل الأموال ؟ هذا لا يعدو أن يكون إطلاقاً في القول وتفسيراً للنص يخالف القاعدة العامة في تفسير نصوص القوانين لتحميل النص ما لم يحتمله لأن الصحيح أن النص المذكور يشير (إضافة لما ذكره من جرائم) الجرائم الأخرى التي نصت عليها الاتفاقيات الدولية أو الإقليمية إذا كان السودان طرفاً فيها . وطرف تعني قانوناً ليس التوقيع بالموافقة على الاتفاقية الإقليمية أو الدولية فقط وإنما التصديق عليها من السلطة التشريعية السودانية بموجب قانون ينص على سريانها واعتبارها جزءً من قوانين السودان أو تضمين أحكام هذه الاتفاقيات أو تلك في قانون ولم يتضمن قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال نص خاص بالإتيان يخرج من القاعدة الشرعية والقانونية في الإثبات باستبعاد قرينة البراءة حتى يثبت لعكس واستبدالها بأخرى نقيضها هي الإدانة حتى يثبت العكس بإثبات أن المال غير متحصل من ارتكاب جريمة بعينها وبعبارة أخرى أنه مشروع المصدر.
أخلص مما تقدم أنه لم يرد في قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال نص مؤداه العلم بالمصدر غير المشروع للمال مفترض ما لم يثبت الحائز أو المالك أو المستخدم للمال مشروعية حيازته أو استخدامه أو مصدره.
صحيح أن الاتهام قدم شهوداً لإثبات أن الأموال موضوع الدعوى الجنائية متحصلة من دجل وشعوذة واحتيال غير أن هؤلاء لم يدركوا وقائع وقعت على الغير ليشهدوا بها من يصدق على إفاداتهم وصف الشهادة وعليهم وصف الشهود وإنما كل يدعي بوقائع خاصة به ومتعلقة بحقه الخاص كان على الاتهام قبل قفل قضيته جلب البينة التي تثبت تلك الادعاءات أما وقد تقاعس عن ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه لفشله في إثبات ركن من أركان الاتهام الذي قدم بموجبه المتهمون للمحاكمة.
وغني عن القول توصل محكمة الاستئناف أو الجنايات لهذه النتيجة لا يقدح فيه قول الطاعن أن الطعن في الشهادة حق مكفول للدفاع أثناء سماع قضيته وسكوت الدفاع وقبوله تلك البينة (أقوال الشاكين) لا يعطي المحكمة الحق في أن تبرع بذلك.
هذا القول مردود عليه بأنه تم تطبيق قانون الإثبات تطبيقاً صحيحاً حيث عرف هـذا القانون الشهادة في المادة (23) منه بأنها البينة الشفوية لشخص عن إدراكه المباشر لواقعة تثبت لغيره مسئولية مدعى بها على آخر أمام المحكمة. 

والشاهد هو من أدرك هذه الوقائع والمدعي هو من ادعى بتلك الوقائع لإثبات مسئولية على الغير سواء كانت مدنية أو جنائية وأحسب أن الفرق جلي وواضح كالشمس في رابعة النهار.
ومن ناحية أخرى تمارس المحكمة سلطاتها بموجب المادة (34) من قانون الإثبات ممارسة أصيلة وليس على سبيل التبرع كما ورد في الطعن بحسبان أن هذه الممارسة من صميم اختصاصها ومن ناحية أخرى قبول الشهادة ورفضها وإعطاؤها ما تستحق من وزن من صميم اختصاص المحكمة تمارسه من تلقاء نفسها ممارسة قضائية وليس وفقاً لما يراه أو يسكت عن الطعن فيه أحد الخصوم سواء كان عن خطأ أو جهل بالقانون.
لا أرى إضافة لما ساقه زميلي الرشيد التوم في الرأي الأول من أسباب لعدم قبول أوجه الطعن الأخرى وبالتالي أخلص إلى تأييد الحكم المطعون فيه وشطب هذا الطعن.

القاضي: محمد على خليفة
التاريخ: 27/9/2007م
أوافق وأضيف ، الأموال المغسولة يًّقصد بها الأموال الناتجة عـن الرشوة ، الاختلاس ، الاحتيال ، وتجارة الرقيق ، الدعارة ، أموال التهرب الضريبي ، أموال الشعوب التي ينهبها أو يغتصبها السياسيون ، الأموال الناتجة من تجارة الأسلحة غير المشروعة الأموال الناتجة من مناشط غير مشروعة كالتزوير والتزييف كذلك الدجل والشعوذة ، كل المؤثرات العقلية وعمليات غسيل الأموال لها آثار سالبة منها الاقتصادي والسياسي ، والأمني ، والاجتماعي ونتفق مع المستشار مقدم الطعن لا يُّشترط ثبوت الجرم بل يكفي أن يكون النشاط نتاج هذه الجرائم وقد نصت على ذلك المادة 3(2) من قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال لسنة 2003م الفقرات من (أ إلى ي).

ولكن نختلف مع مقدم الطلب أن جريمة غسيل الأموال مطلقة أي ينتقل فيها عبء الإثبات على المتهم لأن القانون لم يقل بذلك فإذا سكت المشرع عن بيان صورة الركن المعنوي في جريمة من الجرائم كان معنى ذلك أنه يتطلب القصد الجنائي فيها أما إذا قدر نقل عبء الإثبات إلى المتهم لزمه أن يفصح عن ذلك ، فإتباع الأصل لا يحتاج إلى تصريح ولكن الخروج عليه هو الذي يحتاج إلى ذلك وبالتالي نرى حتى الاستشهاد بما قال العالم الجليل د. محمد محي الدين عوض إلا أن د. محمد محي الدين عوض أشترط لنقل عبء الإثبات كما ذكرت بذلك بدقة محكمة الاستئناف الخرطوم ألا يتعارض ذلك مع القوانين الوطنية فالقول بنقل عبء الإثبات إلى المتهم يتعارض مع الآتي:
1- المادة 34(1) من دستور جمهورية السودان الانتقالي لسنة 2005م والتي تنص " المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته وفقاً للقانون ".
2- المادة (4) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م الفقرة من (ج-د) م 4/ج " المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته وله الحق في أن يكون التحري معه ومحاكمته بوجه عادل وناجز" .
م 4/د " يُحظر الاعتداء على نفس المتهم وماله ، ولا يُّجبر المتهم على تقديم دليل ضد نفسه.
وبالتالي هذه النصوص تتعارض باعتبار أن جريمة غسيل الأموال جريمة مطلقة . وبالتالي لابد من توافر علم الجاني بالواقعة الإجرامية حال مباشرته لنشاطه المادي المحدث لهابأن يكون المال نتاج عمل غير مشروع تم إدخاله في عمل مشروع.
وتًّعد جرائم المسئولية المطلقة خلقاً قانونياً وأن أغلبها إنما نشأ بتشريعات تنظيمية (REGULATORY) باستثناء بعض الجرائم الخطيرة فإن أغلب جرائم المسئولية المطلقة تتعلق بشكل خاص بالحرف والأعمال والمهن بما في ذلك على سبيل المثال ، توزيع المشروبات والعقاقير واستعمال الموازين والمكائيل الزائفة واستخدام الأوصاف التجارية الزائفة أو المضللة . ويسترشد القضاء عادة بعوامل معينة للتفسير في إقراره لهذا الضرب من الجرائم ، مثل صياغة القانون والحظر الاجتماعي الذي تنطوي عليه الجريمة وغلظ العقوبة التي يقررها القانون على الجريمة والقرينة القائمة على ضرورة توفر القصد الجنائي وما ينطوي عليه الفعل المدان من وصمة عار.
وبالتالي رغم خطورة الجريمة اجتماعياً وغلظة العقوبة ألا تعارض ذلك مع الدستور وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية يجعل عدم اعتبار الجريمة مطلقة.
للمزيد أنظر كتاب القصد الجنائي والمسئولية المطلقة د. صفية صفوت ص 242.
عليه أخلص إلى أنه لا يمكن أن تحكم على شخص عشر سنوات سجناً من غير أن يثبت سوء القصد في فعله وبدون أن يكون هناك نص صريح في القانون يدل على أن المشرع قصد الخروج عن القاعدة العامة التي تتطلب إثبات سوء النية وفي حالة لا يتعذر فيها إثبات سوء القصد.
وجريمة غسل الأموال تتم عبر مراحل ثلاثة هي:
أولهما: الحصول على الأموال غير المشروعة من توزيع المخدرات وبيعها أو أي مصدر آخر غير مشروع.
ثانيهما: هو تسليم النقود لإحدى عصابات غسل الأموال لتحويلها خارج الدولة التي تجري الجريمة في نطاقها أو تقـع عملية الغسل داخل الدولة نفسها عن طريق الانخراط في أنشطة مشروعة واستثمار المال غير المشروع فيها.
ثالثهما: فهي تتمثل في نقل الأموال خارج الدولة عبر قنوات دولية من خلال التحويل بالبرقيات أو الاستبدال أو التهريب أو غيرها من وسائل نقل هذه الأموال.
للمزيد أنظر كتاب جريمة غسل الأموال "عبد الفتاح بيومي ص 7.

وبالتالي على الاتهام إثبات ركنا الجرم المادي والمعنوي وأن الجريمة تمت عبر المراحل الثلاث أعلاه وحيث أن الأصل أن الإنسان برئ حتى تثبت إدانته بدليل قاطع عملاً بالقاعدة الإسلامية " البراءة الأصلية " وإن اليقين لا يزول بالشك " فإن على الاتهام إثبات أن الأموال نتاج عمل غير مشروع وتم إدخالها في مشاريع مشروعة والقاضي غير ملزم بتوقيع عقوبة إلا إذا توفر الدليل لإثبات الجرم وإذا لم يقنع بصحة الدليل فالأصل براءة الذمة لأن مسائل الإثبات ليست سوى أسباب يتوصل بها القاضي إلى كشف حقيقة ما وقع فهي غير مقصودة لذاتها بل لما تفضي إليه من إظهار الحق وتبينه.
للمزيد أنظر نيل الأوطار للشوكاني طبعة دار الجيل 1973م جزء 9 ص 199.
وبالتالي كانت المحكمة محقة في عدم الاعتماد على أقوال الخصوم الذين يدعون أن المال نتاج شعوذة ودجل لأن الشاهد وفق تعريف الشهادة في المادة (23) من قانون لإثبات لسنة 1993م هو شخص آخر خلاف الخصم يأتي في مجلس القضاء المحكمة أثناء انعقاده للإدلاء بأقواله التي تثبت لغيره مسئولية مدعى بها على آخر ويشترط في الشاهد أن يكون قد عاين المشهود به أي المعاينة وهي هنا أن يكون المال نتاج شعوذة ودجل وأن يكون حضوراً في مسرح الجريمة وأن تقوم الشهادة عل القطع واليقين لا بما يغلب به الظن لأن الظن لا يغني عن الحق شيئاً وأن تقوم على الإدراك والعلم . ذلك لأن الشهادة هي الإخبار القاطع وهي القول الصادر عن علم حصل بالمشاهدة . فلابد أن يكون الشاهد قد عاين المشهود به فالشهادة إخبار ناشئ عن علم لا عن ظن أو شك والظن لا يغني عن الحق شيئاً أما الشاكي وفقاً لنص المادة 34(1) إجراءات جنائية هو الذي يقوم برفع الشكوى بسبب أن الجريمة ارتكُّبت في حقه أو نطاق مسئوليته ويسمع دون تحليف لتقديم طلبه إذ لا قضاء بدون طلب ولكن عليه إقامة الدليل على دعواه.
فالمدعى أو مدعي الخصومة وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة هو خصم يدعي حقاً على طرف آخر هو المدعى عليه أو المتهم أو المشكو ضده وهنا تفرق الشريعة بين الادعاء والبينة فالادعاء منبعه الخصومة أما البينة فيه الوسيلة الشرعية والقانونية لإثبات هذا الادعاء . ومن ثم فوصف الادعاء أو ما يدعيه المدعى بالبينة أو وصفه بينة المدعى لا سند له من الشريعة فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " لا تقبل شهادة خصم ولا ظنين ولا ذي أحنة ".
مما تقدم نرى صحة ما توصلت إليه محكمة الجنايات العامة ومحكمة الاستئناف الخرطوم بل نرى الإشادة بجهدهما المقدر وفقهم الله وأؤيد شطب الطعن.

الأمر النهائي:

1- نؤيد الحكم المطعون فيه.
2- يشطب الطعن.

محجوب الأمين الفكي
قاضي المحكمة العليا
ورئيس الدائرة 
*

----------

